# Lanolin in LS



## Dorado (Feb 2, 2014)

I have made a LSG and added 2% lanolin PPO. 
Do you think I could add 2% of soappaste instead :?:


----------



## bodhi (Feb 6, 2014)

I think theres a language barrier thing here... I dont i understand.

Did you make a liquid soap gel and add 2% lanolin?  Did you add 2% lanolin to your LS recipe?  The bit about adding 2% soap paste is throwing me...  Are you trying to thicken a LS?


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2014)

I have made a Liquid Glycerin Soap

Weight of Oils 1500 gr.
Weight of soappaste 2740 gr.
Weight of diluted soap 5000 gr.

Have added 2% Lanolin PPO = 30 gr lanolin, lanolin is very moisturizing for dry hands, no other reason.
So, I have read somewhere, that I should not add more than 2%.

My question is, can I add 2% lanolin per pound of soappaste  = 52,8 gr, 
or 2% lanolin per pound of diluted soap = 100 gr 
instead of 2% per pound of oil.


----------



## allane (Feb 8, 2014)

Dorado, lanolin is very heat sensitive so i always add it after dilution of the soap paste. It makes a very lovely liquid soap.

Allane


----------



## Dorado (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you Allane.
How much lanolin do you use in your LS ?

I have added the lanolin to the hot dilutionwater, works fine


----------



## Lindy (Feb 10, 2014)

I hadn't thought of lanolin in LS - thank you


----------



## Dorado (Feb 10, 2014)

You are welcome Lindy.
In my country, lanolin is used a lot in handlotion,
and I must say, I like the soap with 2% lanolin, wedensday I will try 3%


----------

